# How is the V-Cube 3?



## Eileen (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey, 
I may would like to buy me the new V-Cube 3... but what do you think about the V-Cube 3? Is it a good cube for speedcubing? How is the cornercutting? is it better in pillowed or normal? Must I do modifikation? Do you have any reviews/oppinions/knowledge? Hoping for answers ^_^
Greetings!


----------



## CubeTube (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey there,
I've been borrowing a friend's unpillowed one for two weeks now, and personally, I'd recommend you to go with a Dayan Cube for 3x3 Speedsolving, they're just faster, smoother and the cornercutting is way better than on the V-cube, so go with a Guhong or a ZhanChi, you won't regret it.
But if you really wan't to get one, get a pillowed one (for collection purposes  ).

Hope I could help, ct


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

Not to mention way cheaper. Get a Dayan cube.


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried V-cube 3 yesterday from my friend play it with my guhong over and over again i have the result that V cube 3 is decent but it 100 % worse than a guhong since guhong can glide more smoothly and cut corner better although V cube 3 is faster. I recommend guhong or dayan zhanchi


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 11, 2012)

The V-Cube 3 is good, but any Dayan cube (except perhaps the first) > V-Cube 3, IMO, which also happens to be the general consensus. 

I'd recommend one of the Dayans. Zhanchi is the most popular, but my personal favourite is the Lunhui.


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 13, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> The V-Cube 3 is good, but any Dayan cube (except perhaps the first) > V-Cube 3, IMO, which also happens to be the general consensus.
> 
> I'd recommend one of the Dayans. Zhanchi is the most popular, but my personal favourite is the Lunhui.


 
Yeah V-cube 3 will better than anything else if dayan never exist.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpPLNa9mGCU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8v4zrPpuRk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSTm9y1F49Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht_utzlOF9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqsxZ4t8QPA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozxs16MjPj4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJmxjaJxL_w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDuAqcJvTb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6HCNuybdVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1yFhOaW1RA

and many more

Go and get a dayan guhong, zhanchi or lingyun, this cube is some waste of money. Don't buy it.


----------



## CubeAddct (Mar 13, 2012)

I recently posted some reviews on both the V-cube 3 and 3b. I personally like my ZhanChi, but I still pull my V-cube out and play with it because it turns well and is fun to solve with. Hope this helps!


Spoiler


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## teller (Mar 23, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Spoiler


 
This was so funny, and true.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah said all that needs to be said, really.


----------

